# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Biến điều không thể thành có thể

## phuong_hanh3112

Đó là một căn phòng nhỏ, rộng chừng hơn chục mét vuông. Một cái bàn làm việc bài trí đơn giản. Cái tủ sau lưng để một số mô hình những mẫu xe hơi do ông đã sản xuất ở nhiều nước trên thế giới, trong đó có cả 3 mẫu xe của VinFast: chiếc Sedan, chiếc xe cỡ nhỏ Fadil, và đặc biệt chiếc SUV Lux SA 2.0 mấy hôm nay đang rất sốt trên mạng vì chất lượng, tiêu chuẩn ngang “con BMW X5” nhưng nghe đâu giá chỉ bằng phân nửa…Trên tường treo một số giải thưởng, đặc biệt là những giải thưởng của Nhà máy ô tô ở New Jersey của General Motors – nơi James đã khởi nghiệp và gắn bó nhiều năm. Có cả mấy tấm hình ông chụp cùng vợ và 3 người con. “Gia đình của tôi, bến đỗ bình yên mà lúc nào tôi cũng mang theo trong tim, dù số phận có xô đẩy tôi đi bất kỳ nơi nào trên thế giới!”- như ông nói.



Người đàn ông cao dong dỏng, đôi mắt sáng, dáng đi nhanh nhẹn, nụ cười thân thiện bước vào văn phòng, chìa bàn tay cứng cáp và nói bằng tiếng Việt: “Xin chào các anh chị!” Cuộc trò chuyện của chúng tôi bắt đầu.

Chỉ còn ít ngày nữa, 3 dòng xe đầu tiên của VinFast sẽ chính thức xuất hiện trên thị trường (xe sedan VinFast, xe SUV Lux 2.0 và xe cỡ nhỏ VinFast Fadil). Giới yêu xe và cộng đồng mạng đang rất tò mò xem “đứa con” sinh sau đẻ muộn này sẽ có những vũ khí bí mật gì để đương đầu với các nhãn hiệu xe hơi khác có hàng chục năm tên tuổi…

*Ô tô VinFast sẽ có chiến lược cạnh tranh như thế nào, sẽ tập trung vào chất lượng, hệ thống hậu mãi, hay giá cả…, thưa ông?*

Chiến lược cạnh tranh của VinFast trên thị trường Việt Nam không tập trung vào bất kỳ yếu tố nào trong các yếu tố kể trên. VinFast là dòng xe được tạo ra cho người Việt, vì người Việt, do vậy chiến lược cạnh tranh và cũng là mục tiêu thống nhất của VinFast là hướng đến người Việt. Chúng tôi mong muốn mang đến một trải nghiệm toàn diện, tuyệt vời nhất: từ lái an toàn, thiết kế xe thời thượng cho đến giá cả cạnh tranh và chế độ chăm sóc hậu mãi.

*Ông có thể cho biết những hãng ô tô nào sẽ là đối thủ cạnh tranh trực tiếp của xe VinFast?*

Tôi không phải là một chuyên gia bán hàng nên xin phép không trả lời câu hỏi khá nhạy cảm này. Tuy nhiên, về đại thể tôi nghĩ rằng không nên tập trung vào một (hay vài) đối thủ trực tiếp nào đó, mà thay vào đó, hãy làm cho sản phẩm của mình được người tiêu dùng đánh giá là hấp dẫn nhất, xét về mọi khía cạnh.

*Ông đánh giá thế nào về tiềm năng của thị trường ô tô Việt và cả những rủi ro trong bài toán sản xuất ô tô của VinFast?*

Không chỉ riêng tôi, mà rất nhiều người, đặc biệt là Chủ tịch Phạm Nhật Vượng đã thấy rõ những tiềm năng của thị trường ô tô Việt Nam. Dù GDP đầu người còn thấp nhưng Việt Nam hiện có tốc độ tăng trưởng kinh tế nhanh nhất trong khu vực. Tỉ lệ người sử dụng xe hơi còn rất thấp, hiện trung bình cứ 1000 người mới có 23 người sử dụng ô tô, tức là nhu cầu về ô tô hứa hẹn sẽ có sự tăng trưởng vượt bậc trong thời gian tới. Trong khi đó, thị trường chưa có nhiều nhà sản xuất ô tô nội địa. Đó là thời cơ cho VinFast..

Tất nhiên, đi kèm với những triển vọng là nhiều rủi ro mà VinFast phải đối mặt. Ví như thị trường ô tô không tăng trưởng nhanh chóng như kỳ vọng, hay thương hiệu Vinfast có thể sẽ không dễ dàng tạo được chỗ đứng trên thị trường quốc tế…

*Nhân nói đến GDP, đúng như ông nhận định. Việt Nam có GDP bình quân đầu người rất thấp, mới chỉ đạt 2.300 USD/người/năm, trong khi giá xe ô tô ở Việt Nam lại cao gấp 3-4 lần giá xe trung bình trên thế giới. Ông có bình luận gì về vấn đề này?*

Câu chuyện ở đây là tầm nhìn dài hạn. Tôi không nói đến chuyện chúng ta đang ở đâu, tôi nói đến chuyện chúng ta sẽ đi được bao xa trong tương lai. Như tôi đã đề cập bên trên, Việt Nam là một thị trường đầy triển vọng. Chủ tịch Phạm Nhật Vượng luôn có những tính toán của riêng mình.

*Ngành công nghiệp ô tô Việt Nam hiện vẫn còn rất non trẻ. Ông có thể đưa ra vài so sánh giữa ngành công nghiệp ô tô của Việt Nam và 1 số nước láng giềng trong khu vực?*

Phải thừa nhận rằng ngành công nghiệp ô tô của Việt Nam hiện chỉ đặt những viên gạch đầu tiên, trong khi các quốc gia láng giềng như Trung Quốc đã đi được rất xa. GDP bình quân đầu người cao hơn, trình độ công nghệ phát triển hơn là lợi thế của các nước đi trước. Tuy nhiên, như đã đề cập bên trên, Việt Nam có tốc độ tăng trưởng kinh tế nhanh nhất khu vực, đồng thời tăng trưởng GDP cũng mở ra một viễn cảnh tích cực.

Ngoài ra, hệ sinh thái Vingroup cùng những khoản đầu tư khổng lồ từ tập đoàn để phát triển VinFast cũng là một lợi thế của VinFast. Chỉ riêng năm 2018, dự án VinFast đã ngốn tới 27.473 tỷ đồng từ Vingroup, tăng hơn 40 lần so với năm 2017.

*Có ý kiến cho rằng trong thế giới phẳng hiện nay, nếu thiếu xe ô tô thì ta nhập khẩu xe, không cần phải phát triển ngành công nghiệp ô tô của riêng mình làm gì. Quan điểm của ông ra sao?*

Quan điểm của tôi khá trái ngược. Chúng ta có thể lấy minh chứng từ rất nhiều nền kinh tế lớn trên thế giới. Theo tôi, tất cả các quốc gia phát triển đều cần 5 yếu tố: quốc kỳ, quốc ca, quân đội, ngành hàng không và công nghiệp ô tô. Ngành sản xuất ô tô phát triển sẽ mang đến những lợi ích vượt trội, trước hết là cho người dân của quốc gia đó. Nó cũng tạo ra rất nhiều công ăn việc làm (cho các ngành công nghiệp phụ trợ, cho hệ thống bán hàng, bảo hành, bảo dưỡng, sửa chữa v.v… Tôi rất tự hào góp phần xây dựng nhà máy sản xuất ô tô đầu tiên tại Việt Nam - VinFast!

*Còn một vấn đề nữa: cơ sở hạ tầng, đường sá cho ô tô ở Việt Nam hiện giờ rất hạn chế. Có nhiều ý kiến cho rằng trong bối cảnh này, Việt Nam chưa nên phát triển công nghiệp ô tô vì sẽ dẫn tới tắc đường, kẹt xe. Ông nghĩ sao về ý kiến này?*

Đó lại là câu chuyện về tầm nhìn dài hạn. Những nhà lãnh đạo không thể vì sợ tắc đường mà bảo người dân cứ đi bộ như thời Trung cổ được. Tại sao đại đa số nhân loại đều được đi ô tô, trên những con đường êm thuận, phẳng phiu mà người Việt lại không có được cái quyền đó? Theo tôi biết, hiện tại chính phủ Việt Nam đang đặc biệt quan tâm đến việc mở rộng hệ thống cơ sở hạ tầng cầu đường để giảm thiểu ách tắc giao thông. Ít nhất có khoảng 21 dự án đường cao tốc đang và sắp được đầu tư xây dựng. Cùng với sự phát triển của các khu công nghiệp ngoài thành phố, làn sóng di cư tự nhiên sẽ giảm áp lực giao thông bên trong nội thành. Tôi nghĩ, Chính phủ hoàn toàn có thể điều tiết vấn đề này.

*Có nhiều chuyên gia cho rằng VinFast không thực sự là 1 chiếc ô tô Việt, vì động cơ Đức, thiết kế Ý cùng rất nhiều thiết bị, linh kiện ngoại nhập... Ông có ý nghĩ gì khi nghe nhận xét này?*

Tôi tin chắc những người đưa ra nhận định này chưa thực sự ngồi lên một chiếc xe VinFast để cảm nhận thiết kế dành riêng cho người Việt cũng như tinh thần Việt Nam in đậm dấu ấn trong từng chi tiết nội ngoại thất. Họ cũng chưa được thấy hình ảnh Vịnh Hạ Long hiện lên trên màn hình điều khiển khi xe lăn bánh. Tôi muốn nói rằng, hãy thử trải nghiệm VinFast để hiểu rõ “chất Việt Nam” cùng tâm huyết của hàng ngàn con người chứa đựng trong đó.

*Hãng ô tô General Motors đã từng có thời được coi là biểu tượng của nền công nghiệp tư bản Mỹ, với 82 tỉ USD doanh số/năm và hơn 200.000 công nhân trên toàn thế giới. Ông hãy kể mình đã vào làm việc cho General Motors như thế nào?*

Khi còn nhỏ, tôi từng ước mơ trở thành một bác sĩ. Nghề bác sĩ rất được trọng vọng tại Mỹ. Lớn lên một chút, người ta bảo tôi rằng General Motors có một học viện riêng tại Lind's Linden, New Jersey (nay là Đại học Kettering), chuyên đào tạo những ngành khoa học, công nghệ, kỹ sư lắp ráp… và tất nhiên cả ngành công nghiệp ô tô. Sinh viên tốt nghiệp từ học viện sẽ được nhận công tác tại tập đoàn, điều đó khiến tôi hứng thú. Khi tôi chia sẻ với cha tôi – cũng là một kỹ sư của General Motors, ông lập tức ủng hộ ngay: Đó là một giấc mơ tuyệt vời đấy con trai!” Thế là tôi đến New Jersey.

Và tôi bị ấn tượng ngay lập tức khi vừa bước chân vào nhà máy lắp ráp General Motors, để rồi nhận ra mình không thực sự thích ngành y. Tôi muốn cuộc sống của tôi gắn bó với ô tô, tôi muốn cùng tham gia với những con người nhiệt huyết trong ngành công nghiệp ấy. Năm 1979, tôitrở thành sinh viên học viện General Motors. Năm 1984, tôi tốt nghiệp chuyên ngành Kỹ sư điện và quyết định tiếp tục theo học ngành quản lý sản xuất tại đây. Năm 1987 đánh dấu một bước ngoặt quan trọng khi tôi hoàn thành chương trình học và chính thức đầu quân cho General Motors.Và tôi cứ thế làm việc cho General Motors cho đến khi chuyển sang VinFast.

*Hơn 3 thập kỷ cống hiến cho General Motors, ông có thể chia sẻ với độc giả Dân Việt những kỷ niệm tuyệt vời nhất nơi đây?*

Suốt hơn 30 năm làm việc tại General Motors, tôi đã có cơ hội làm việc, tiếp xúc với hàng trăm ngàn con người ở các chi nhánh GM trên toàn thế giới, từ Trung Quốc cho đến Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Mỹ… Thật khó để nói rằng kỷ niệm nào tuyệt vời nhất, khi bạn có quá nhiều hồi ức tuyệt vời.

Nếu phải nói về một điều ấn tượng nhất, thì tôi ấn tượng với tập thể những con người đầy nhiệt huyết, tận tụy và xuất sắc ở General Motors. Họ là những kỹ sư lành nghề đã dạy tôi cách lắp ráp một chiếc ô tô, những chuyên gia chỉ cho tôi những yếu tố quan trọng trong một thiết kế xe hơi đẳng cấp, tập thể đã dạy tôi làm thế nào để trở thành người lãnh đạo. Thành công của tôi ngày hôm nay được tạo nên từ bóng dáng hàng trăm ngàn con người ấy.

Tôi nghỉ hưu năm 2016. Những năm tháng làm việc cùng các cộng sự tại New Jersey là những năm tháng tuyệt vời nhất trong cuộc đời tôi.

*Vậy ông có buồn không khi người khổng lồ General Motors sa sút những năm gần đây?*

Tôi buồn lắm chứ. Cả tuổi thanh xuân của tôi cũng như của hàng nghìn gia đình khác gắn bó với General Motors. Khi hãng xe này suy sụp, cả một thành phố trở nên tiêu điều – như Detroit – thủ phủ của General Motors. Nhưng biết làm thế nào được. Cái gì cũng có lúc thịnh lúc suy…

*Thôi, hãy chuyển sang câu chuyện gì vui hơn một chút. Ngoài thời gian làm việc tại VinFast, ông có thường đi du lịch, khám phá đất nước và con người Việt Nam?*

Phần lớn thời gian của tôi ở VN chỉ diễn ratại nhà máy VinFast Hải Phòng. Tuy nhiên, tôi cũng từng đi đến nhiều địa danh nổi tiếng của Việt Nam như Đà Nẵng, Đà Lạt, Nha Trang, TP.HCM, Hà Nội, Hạ Long...Nếu có thời gian, tôi nhất định sẽ đi thăm thú nhiều nơi hơn nữa.

*Đã gần 2 năm sống tại Việt Nam, ông thích món ăn Việt nào nhất?*

Tôi cho rằng ẩm thực VN phong phú hơn nhiều so với Hàn Quốc – đất nước mà tôi cũng đã từng sống 6 năm. Đồ ăn VN không quá cay như đồ ăn Hàn. Còn món ăn Việt mà tôi thích nhất chắc chắn là Phở.

*Ông có từng ăn Tết tại Việt Nam?*

Tết thì chưa nhưng năm ngoái tôi đã cùng gia đình qua một Lễ Tạ ơn tại VN rất tuyệt vời.

*Gia đình ông cũng yêu thích Việt Nam chứ?*

Nói đến gia đình tôi, đó lại là một câu chuyện thú vị. Bật mí nhé, con gái thứ hai của tôi hiện đang làm việc tại nhà máy VinFast Hải Phòng cùng tôi, cô ấy là một kỹ sư môi trường. Hồi tốt nghiệp trường đại học bang Colorado, con gái tôi từng đau đầu vì không thể tìm được bất cứ công việc nào tại Mỹ, các nhà tuyển dụng luôn yêu cầu kinh nghiệm. Tôi đã gợi ý về một công ty sản xuất ô tô tại Việt Nam nơi tôi làm việc, và con gái tôi ngay lập tức tỏ ra hứng thú.

Gần 2 năm ở VinFast, con bé giờ đây đang tham gia vào công việc thiết kế những mẫu xe thân thiện với môi trường đầy triển vọng. Công việc và cuộc sống của tôi ở VN cũng trở nên dễ dàng hơn vì tôi thấy như có một nửa gia đình mình đang ở đây.

Hai con trai tôi, một là nhà sản xuất phim tại Hollywood, một đang làm việc ở Michigan. Còn vợ tôi, cô ấy phải di chuyển giữa Việt Nam, Los Angeles và nhà tôi tại Michigan. Phải nói rằng họ rất yêu thích nhịp sống yên bình tại Việt Nam.

*Ông trông rất cân đối và khá trẻ so với tuổi. Bí quyết giữ gìn phong độ của ông là gì?*

Tôi đi bộ hàng ngày. Mỗi tuần tôi cũng đến phòng gym một vài lần. Là một người gốc Ý tôi rất mê bóng đá nhưng tuổi tác và điều kiện công việc hiện không cho phép tôi chơi bóng như thời trai trẻ.

*Cựu Tổng thống Mỹ Bill Clinton có nói rằng: Mối quan hệ Việt Nam - Mỹ là một trường hợp khá đặc biệt. Chúng ta đã từng là cựu thù trong chiến tranh, nhưng nay lại là đối tác chiến lược trong hoà bình, cùng nhau hợp tác phát triển kinh tế. Là một người Mỹ trực tiếp tham gia vào thúc đẩy mối quan hệ giữa hai nước, ông có suy nghĩ gì?*

Tôi sinh năm 1961. Tôi lớn lên vào những năm cuộc chiến tranh Việt - Mỹ đang bước vào hồi căng thẳng nhất. Nhưng khi đó, tôi còn quá nhỏ để hiểu được tại sao lại xảy ra chiến tranh, tại sao những người lính một đi không trở lại. Quá nhiều đau thương, mất mát cho cả hai đất nước ngay cả khi chiến tranh đã lùi vào dĩ vãng. Giờ đây, hai quốc gia đã bước qua bóng tối chiến tranh, hợp tác cùng nhau mở ra một thời kỳ tốt đẹp hơn. Tôi thấy vui mừng vì được đóng góp một phần nhỏ bé công sức của mình vào việc vun đắp tình hữu nghị hợp tác giữa hai đất nước.

*Xin cảm ơn ông về cuộc trò chuyện này! Chúc những chiếc xe VinFast do ông và các cộng sự sản xuất sẽ được người tiêu dùng VN đón nhận.*

----------

